# Cincinnati Planer (Wisconsin)



## rcornell (May 29, 2018)

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/tls/d/cincinnati-metal-planer/6597869453.html

Anyone interested in this classic?


----------



## Richard King 2 (May 29, 2018)

Message me your price and would you transport it to St. Paul?


----------



## Silverbullet (May 29, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> Message me your price and would you transport it to St. Paul?


You know a great machine when you see it don't YA. Perfect size for a smaller shop , and you can add a Bridgeport head and it's a planer mill. I hope you can get her , she deserves to live and work .


----------



## rcornell (May 31, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> Message me your price and would you transport it to St. Paul?


I did send you a message, not sure if I did it correctly.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 1, 2018)

Not interested after thinking about it...sorry


----------



## rcornell (Jun 3, 2018)

Planer is sold.  Thanks for the interest.


----------

